# District B13



## FearlessFreep (Apr 15, 2008)

I just got finished watching District B13 and it's...and incredible experience.  The movie itself is a fairly decent B action movie but.. the stunt work is truly jaw dropping.  One of the stars of the movie is David Belle, the inventor of what's called Parkour, and it's evidence here in plenty.  Reminded me of the street scenes from Ong Bak, but with a significant vertical element.

Also had some really good MA fight scenes along the way, especially when Cyril Raffaelli is involved

Rest of the movie seemed fairly typical of an almost-indie low-budget action/gang movie with a lot of attitude and pretty good execution (and more than passing similarity to "Escape From LA")


----------



## Topeng (Apr 17, 2008)

I have that movie. Its pretty good for the action scenes. Aside from the first part of Casino Royale, its one of the few films I've seen which features Parkour.


----------



## CuongNhuka (Apr 17, 2008)

I thought "Parkour" was called "free running"... show's what I know.


----------



## FearlessFreep (Apr 19, 2008)

I don't know the geneology of Parkour and free-running, but I was *really* impressed with some of the vertical drops they made without breaking any bones


----------



## Nolerama (Apr 19, 2008)

*From Wikipedia*

*Parkour* (sometimes abbreviated to *PK*) or *l'art du déplacement*[1] (English: the art of displacement) is an activity with the aim of moving from one point to another as efficiently and quickly as possible, using principally the abilities of the human body.[2][3] It is meant to help one overcome obstacles, which can be anything in the surrounding environment  from branches and rocks to rails and concrete walls  and can be practiced in both rural and urban areas.[4] Parkour practitioners are referred to as _traceurs_, or _traceuses_ for females.[5]
 Founded by David Belle in France, parkour focuses on practicing efficient movements to develop one's body and mind to be able to overcome obstacles in an emergency.



***********

This is something that brings me back to my skater punk days. I love the concept, but don't think it would be for me. I'd rather jump out of an airplane than off three stories from a backflip.

There was an office guy who used to practice Parkour in a popular outdoor lunch area in downtown STL, but he looked like he had no tumbling experience and entered his rolls a little too violently (watching too many Kung Fu movies). I imagined him going home with a calloused forehead and losing his ability to smell.

The he brought out his bo staff to show off his skills. Really. I kid not. Something about bringing out your sticks/weps in public for no good reason... That's just me.

Then I saw this kid from the 'hood snatch a purse and unwittingly used some Parkour moves to get away: wall walks, rolls, long jumps, accelerated climbing. 

It's getting popular. Casino Royale has a pretty good Parkour scene. So does Ong Bak. But then again pretty much any Jackie Chan movie has a Parkour-esque scene in it.


----------



## Kingindian (Apr 22, 2008)

Parkour, thats cool....you should also watch Yamakasi
lot of parkour action there


----------

